# How long did it take you to lose weight postpartum?



## simplykate (Jan 11, 2009)

I've gained 55 lbs, which is quite a lot considering that I'm 5'3. I was super healthy and in shape to start with, have great eating habits and great exercise habits, although I haven't been able to do more than light walking and yoga during pregnancy due to being pretty sick the whole time.
Seems like my body just took over and did exactly what it wanted to do.

For others who gained a significant amount of weight, how hard was it to get back in shape?

I'm not afraid of hard work, but I am a little worried because I've had a tendency towards anorexia and I'm afraid my new shape will bring that issue back out.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

I gained about 35 lbs. with my last pregnancy, and it took about 14 months before I fit back into pre-pregnancy clothing, and I ended up weighing less than I did before I got pregnant. I didn't do any particular exercise aside from walking/biking that I did all through pregnancy, didn't diet, just ate healthy, and I am still breastfeeding my son. I think the breastfeeding was really helpful - it ramped up my metabolism (I was so toasty warm that first winter especially!), and used a lot of calories. Some women gain a LOT of water weight and you might lose more than you think in a short time after birth from sweating, peeing out extra water, and having your blood volume decrease as your body returns to a non-pregnant state.

If it will help you stay mellow about your body and wanting to lose the weight really fast, remember that your extra weight is insurance for your baby's food supply. It's there to nourish your little one and serves a very important purpose.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I gained 70lbs with each babe (3x), and lost it all within 6 mos- though most of it was gone within 3..

I think that my pregnancy weight gain was mostly fluid though, and it all seemed to be in my tummy (and butt







). I also have hyperthyroidism and tend to have a high metabolism..

I am typically 105lbs and 5.6"


----------



## charleysmama23 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think everyone is really different.







, helpful, right? I can tell you what happened to me. I'm almost 5'7" so taller, but I gained 50 pounds with dd. And like you I have very good eating habits (I'm an almost everything in moderation kind of gal) and enjoy exercise. I started out 138 and was 188 a week before dd was born...so technically I might have gained a bit more. To encourage you I was 135 by Thanksgiving which was just before dd turned 5 months.

All I did during that time was nurse and go for about 2-3 walks everyday (about 30 min long) because dd was SOOOOO happy when she was outside in her stroller. I ate a lot, but again tried to stay healthy and avoid things that might affect her...but I also indulged a bit because the weight just kept dropping off.

I've heard that if you are fit and healthy when you get pregnant it's easier to lose the weight because of stuff like muscle memory. My tummy was still flabby and blech for a while but just when I started to get it back a little bit, whoops, pregnant again!









Oh, and I have a history of eating disorders as well (both anorexia and bulimia as well as cutting plagued my teens and early 20's off and on) and it didn't affect me much because I was nursing dd and I focused on my nutrition being fuel to make the best quality milk for her. Those mama instincts were a great protection for me against my self-abusive ways. They still are, although I'd done a lot of healing before ever becoming a Mom too.

Good luck, try not to stress or focus on it too much.


----------



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

Before my first, I was 5'7" and 140 pounds. I gained 40 pounds and lost all of it 3 weeks pp. After 3-4 months, I lost another 12 pounds and kept that off until I got pregnant with my second. So I started my second pregnancy at 128 pounds. I also gained 40 pounds and lost it all in about 2 months. Again around 3-4 months, I lost another 5 pounds and have stayed that (she is 1 year old).


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

With DD, started slightly overweight, gained 40, and was 12 pounds below pre-pg wt by the time she was 9 mos old.

But then I took the fast breastfeeding metabolism for granted and ended up 5 pounds more overweight (ie regained almost 20 pounds) by the time I conceived DS.

This time I intend to work harder to stick with healthy eating/ exercise and not take the wt loss for granted!


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

I'm 5'8 and my pre-preg weight w/DS was 140. I gained about 55lbs. I lost the majority of the weight between 3-6 months pp. By 9 months, I was 135.

Just concentrate on good nutrition for nursing and taking nice walks with the babe until you feel strong enough for some more exercise. You just might find having your body work for someone else to be a healing experience!


----------



## brendaziz (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplykate* 
I've gained 55 lbs, which is quite a lot considering that I'm 5'3. I was super healthy and in shape to start with, have great eating habits and great exercise habits, although I haven't been able to do more than light walking and yoga during pregnancy due to being pretty sick the whole time.
Seems like my body just took over and did exactly what it wanted to do.

For others who gained a significant amount of weight, how hard was it to get back in shape?

I'm not afraid of hard work, but I am a little worried because I've had a tendency towards anorexia and I'm afraid my new shape will bring that issue back out.

Well I gained 65 lbs w/ my 1st- and was little to start w/. By the time he was 6 or 7 months. I had lost all but 15 pounds of it- w/o working at it all. Then the last stuff has been HARD to get off. BUT I havent ever put that much effort behind it  When I've ate well and exercised routinely, things go pretty good.

For ME breastfeeding helped me at teh beginning, but then made it hard to get off some of it- b/c i was always so hungry. But everyone is different.

Just enjoy your baby and marvel at what your body has DONE and try to think of you as just having a body that's made life! When you really think about what our bodies do- it's a lot easier to think you look hot instead of seeing the stretchmarks!


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I gained 55 lbs over my PP weight, I'm 5'4", so it was a lot. I am finally below it (was 130) and all I did was breastfeed and start doing Wii Fit around 5 months.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

With all three I lost the weight by 6 weeks or so. Back in shape was a whole other issue - esp for my poor pelvic floor.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I usually loose all but 10-15 lbs right away. Like in the first week or two. Then the rest stays there for like a few mos. I gained 35 lbs this pg and am 17 days pp and have lost 25. I am really hoping those last 10 go away in the next mos and don't hang on this time. Cause I see all my clothes sitting there begging to be worn lol.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

I am also left w/ 10-15lbs after a week PP. I lose it all by 3-4 months, working hard. Really watching intake.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I usually gain 35 to 45 pounds when I'm pregnant, and am back into my pre-pregnancy clothes in about six months.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't lost much weight, after the initial loss. I have about another 20 lbs to lose. I use nursing as an excuse to eat whatever though







:. I was at the gas station this morning, and a man touched me on the shoulder, he handed me a party flyer so I took it, said "Thanks." and looked away before he started trying to chat me up. When I finished pumping the gas, I got in the car and the flyer caught my eye, it was a party for "Big Beautiful" women and the men that love them. Oh lord, I never thought I was THAT heavy


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

baby #1- I was 132 pre pregnancy and gained 35 lbs. DD was stillborn, and I lost all the weight within a week. Not something I'd recommend! It wasn't on purpose, and I actually lost a lot of weight beyond that as well.

baby #2- I was 104 pre pregnancy (a little underweight) and gained 53 lbs. I lost the majority of that weight in the first month and hung out around 120-125 for a while. DS is almost 9 months old, and I weigh about 110.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

My body tends to not want to lose weight until about 6 months pp, no matter what I do, the lbs stay on, so now I don't worry about it. After 6 months they came off, and by a year, I'm always under my pre-pg weight.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I gained a lot (70ish lbs) with dd1 and much less (30ish) with dd2. In both cases at a year post partum I was roughly ten pounds over my pre-pregnancy weight with no particular attention to diet/exercise (however I do breastfeed, we eat a lot of fresh produce, we're a fairly active family). In each case at around a year post partum I focused on diet/exercise for weight loss instead of general health (I use South Beach phase II along with a 3 day detox, then increase my belly dance to 5x/week, the tupler technique to 5x/week, and throw in a really active yoga routine instead of my normal slow flow each evening). This usually last about 2 months and then I go back to our normal whole food diet and moderate activity.

The funky thing is that when I realy focus on diet/exercise I tend to lose the last 10 lbs pretty quickly, and another ten on top of that. So my pre-preg weight with dd1 was around 155, my pre-pregnancy weight with dd2 was around 145, and this time I was at 135 when I got the BFP. I'm curious to see if I'm around 125 in a year or so... I haven't been that "tiny" since college!


----------



## simplykate (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I feel encouraged that with exercise and proper nutrition I'll be fine.
charleysmama23, thanks especially for mentioning your history with eating disorders. I know that when I got pregnant my mothering instinct did kick in and I started eating for the health of the baby, so you may be very right and i'll feel the same way afterwards.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm fat to begin with, so that probably skews things.

With #1, I gained 48 pounds. Lost it within 6 weeks, plus another 14 pounds. While nursing, over the next year, I gained 25 pounds.

With #2, I gained 27 pounds. Lost it within 6 weeks, plus another 5 pounds. At 10 months postpartum, I've lost another 15 pounds, so all told, I'm 20 pounds under my pre-pregnancy weight (but still overweight).


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I gained about 40 pounds. I guess about 15 pounds of that was gone by 4 weeks postpartum. The rest of it came off just slow and steady. I didn't do anything besides eating reasonably healthy, getting light exercise like taking the babies for walks, and breastfeeding, which I believe burns 500 calories a day. I still ate moderate amounts of treats, like the odd bowl of ice cream.
By about nine months postpartum I only had about 5 pounds extra, and now I'm a couple pounds under my prepregnancy weight.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I gained 41 lbs and lost it by 6 weeks pp. I had trouble eating after birth though.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I gained 50 lbs and am still holding on to 8-10lbs of it 8 months postpartum.









I dove back into exercise to lose weight after about 4 months and ended up affecting my supply. So I've since taken a much slower approach and am maintaining until I'm done nursing.


----------



## tndixiemom (Jul 16, 2007)

I started out about 20 pounds overweight. I lost 25 pounds during the pregnancy and gained it back over the last two months. When I came home, I had left almost the whole 20 pounds at the hospital. I am now 6 weeks pp and am down 38 in all. I am about 5 pounds away from being two whole pant sizes down from pre-preg. I am a whole top size down too.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

After the initial post birth weight drop (the first week or two), I seemed to loose a pound for every pound ds gained.









I didn't do anything other than breastfeed and take walks and I was at my prepregnancy weigh by ds's first birthday. It was totally no effort, I ate whenever I was hungry.


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

I started out around 145 pre-pregnancy and ended up around 200 when Silas was born, so about 55lbs total.
I lost the first 20lbs of baby and fluids in the first week or 2, and I'm now down to 160 at 8 weeks PP. 15lbs until pre-pregnancy weight, and I'm hoping to drop another 10-15 on top of that.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

I have always had a weight problem and it got increasingly worse after the birth of my first. I lost #2 and by the time I got pg with #3 I was already 205! I'm 5'9 and though I didn't look like a house I was obviously overweight and looked like a cow.







At 9 months I weighed in at 235, after dd was born I weighed in at 215. When dd was a couple months old I began supplementing and my weight started melting off, I was not exercising or dieting, I still enjoyed some sweets here and there but thanks to the supplements I didn't crave sugar or junk food anymore. In 5 months I lost 60 pounds! My mother lost 20, my friends lost 10 within the first 6 weeks, all this while actually getting healthy.

Because of supplementing I cured my hypothyroidism, PCOS, ADD, etc.; my husbands hyperthyroidism, goiter, anxiety attacks, narcolepsy, etc.; my moms FBD (breast tenderness as well), hypothyroidism, insomnia, etc.

At the moment I'm 160 and pg again and have only gained a couple pounds so far. I'm so thrilled! I haven't been this weight since high school when I tried every diet fad and ended up taking ephedra pills and practically starving myself to lose weight.

If you want to know more about what I'm taking you can read my story, my cure in my sig.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

With DS I gained around 60lbs. It took over a year to lose it all. With DD, I gained around 38-40 and it took about 6-7 months. With DS I had "fat" all over, while with DD a was more belly then all over weight gain. I did become more active sooner after DD's birth. I started walking about 2 weeks PP and running around 3 weeks.


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

I put on about 45 lb with both pregnancies. I tried to be much more careful with what I ate second time round but it seems that's just what I put on during pregnancy. With #1 I lost maybe half of the weight in the first 6 months or so.. then another quarter of the weight over the next year.. but the last 6-10 lb I didn't lose until I stopped BF. I expect it will be the same with this one too. I wish I was one of those women for whom BF means you lose weight rather than keep it on!!


----------



## KimL (May 16, 2009)

well, 6 years so far. I was 120 before being pregnant and now am 155... which I was when pregnant. the bf'ing and losing weight thing is a total lie.


----------



## Emily's Mama (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! I cannot believe how quickly most ladies here lose their weight.

I gained about 40lbs for last pregnancy and lost 20lbs after the birth. I stayed this weight for about 2 months, then GAINED another 7lbs or so, have now lost that 7lbs and am back at 20lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight, and I had the baby 9 MONTHS AGO!!

It has been very hard to lose, mainly as I stay up late and cannot resist eating junk food and find it hard to find time to burn enough calories. But I"m not going totally crazy with the junk or anything, but still, the weight loves me. It's so sad and getting me down. With my first baby I also gained 40, lost 20 right away, then 10 over the first couple months doing nothing (same diet and exercise as now), then the last 10 with a bit of extra effort. This time it's so much harder. And I've had all the bloodtests just in case it was something wrong with my thyroid, etc. NO, alas, the fat just loves me.







:


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I gained 55 as well and lost it by 6 months pp. At 7 1/2 months, I'm more fit than before. My kid does weigh 30 lbs and is ebf.


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

With DD, I gained 60 pounds and 2 weeks PP I had lost 30 pounds, one week later I'd lost 10 more. The rest took a lot longer to get off - she was probably around a year to 15 months old when I lost the rest.

This time...ugh! I gained 50 pounds and lost 25 by 2 weeks PP. And from then..my weight hasn't budged.







He's 8 weeks old now. I've been exercising moderately and eating healthy. I just find I'm hungry all the time with the breastfeeding.

A bit off topic, but we tried giving DS his first bottle of EBM a few nights ago and he refused to take it. I was really hoping to start going to the gym in the evenings, but there's no way I can leave him if he won't take a bottle. I cried. It's important for me to get back into shape because of my job which requires a fitness test 3 months after I return. I don't go back to work until APril 2010, so I have a fair bit of time, but I want to start good habits now.

Not to mention the fact that I started the pregnancy about 30 lbs overweight, so I'd like to lose about 50 pounds total before returning to work. I have lots of work to do.


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

i gained 19 - lost it all in the first week, but have now gained 6


----------

